# No hate



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Got a house sparrow in a bird feeder for chickadees. A friend's grandma was watching me and saw and asked about it and said she liked to see it, so like that I got a hot bowl of chili for lunch. Gamekeeper poachers friend and single 1842 ranking tubes paired with 3/8 inch steel from around 54 feet.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Meant for a photo there.







or a few







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170110/5d09e757c0cb6555bd29a05fb2b381f4.jpg and my hunting pal who is working on accuracy and is my cameraman


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice slingshot


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Nice slingshot


It is a gamekeepers poachers friend catty from John in the uk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Good shot. Waste of skills killing something you're not gonna eat tho.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

JediMike said:


> Good shot. Waste of skills killing something you're not gonna eat tho.


I live in the city, plenty of feral and house cats that are accepting. Why I don't kill them if there aren't cats around. Also I don't actively hunt for them, I see them I take a shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just curious, JediMike, when you kill a cockroach, what's your favorite recipe?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Just curious, JediMike, when you kill a cockroach, what's your favorite recipe?


That could be the most irrational argument I've ever heard about hunting birds at a bird feeder.

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, JediMike, when you kill a cockroach, what's your favorite recipe?
> ...


I consider the idea that you must eat everything you kill equally ridiculous. Do you eat everything you kill?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


I don't hunt but can respect when people do it properly. When my dog kills a squirrel or rabbit in our back yard, I don't eat it either.

To compare killing a cockroach with shooting a bird at a baited bird feeder is not helping the justification of it.

So is it OK for me to put out cat treats in the front yard to attract them, on my land, and then shoot them?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

brucered said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Dude you don't kill pets


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I know @gabeb.

As much as I disagree with baiting them on a lawn and shooting them, I know it's not the same. I just don't understand the stupidity in the comment comparing killing a cockroach in your house with shooting a bird who is doing what you invited it to do, feed.

Pet cats are not allowed to be roaming my city, it's the law. When I see one sitting on my lawn that I littered with cat treats, I should be allowed to shoot and kill it?

I understand why you shot it and know it was eaten by a cat, I'm not attacking your post or actions here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, my friends. Please keep it civil.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Sparrows are the same here. This is stupidity. I was not baiting them, not my house, the feeder is not targeted towards sparrows yet chickadees a more pleasant species, opportunity shot not seeked out shot


brucered said:


> I know @gabeb.
> 
> As much as I disagree with baiting them on a lawn and shooting them, I know it's not the same. I just don't understand the stupidity in the comment comparing killing a cockroach in your house with shooting a bird who is doing what you invited it to do, feed.
> 
> ...


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Slingshot for killing, too cruel！


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


I did not compare killing a bird with killing a cockroach. I commented on the idea that you must eat everything you kill. One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

OK, Henry. If that's your point, I still don't see it as a valid or credible one.

Killing a cockroach and expecting someone to eat it, is not a defense I would expect to hear from anyone wanting me to take them serious.

To be completely honest, before joining this forum, I had no idea guys were eating doves, squirrels and other small game. When I thought about people shooting squirrels, I figured they were just doing it for fun. It was nice read and hear about them actually making use of the meat.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its worth pointing out that generally hunting will look to find ways to draw in ('bait') game or capitalise on areas they frequent or are made to frequent... There is a whole industry based purely on 'preparation' - game calls, scrapes, scents, camouflage, salt licks, feeders, beaters, dogs, drinking holes, fishing lures, fishing baits... all man made or planted strategically by man...

Ethically what is the difference? If I shoot a rabbit eating my carrots is it ethical because I can eat it - or is it unethical because I planted the carrots? Or would it be unethical if I feed it to the dog...

And remember - varminting is a 'noble' hunting practice - thats to shoot any animal that is undesirable, destructive , invasive etc. In fact its better as its focussed versus trapping or poisoning...

There is no way I'd eat everything I've shot over the years. All honest clean respectable kills. But where possible I will use as much of the animal I can for meat etc.

Fair game - not like sparrows are the easiest quarry in the first place.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kills should be humane.

Kills should be justifiable.

Killing for killing sake is wrong.

Where possible the carcass of the animal should not be wasted.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Kills should be humane.
> 
> Kills should be justifiable.
> 
> ...


AMEN!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

In nature nothing goes to waste you leave a dead animal in the woods in less then 24 hours something will come by and eat it . 
That being said I agree with what has been said below

Kills should be humane.

Kills should be justifiable.

Killing for killing sake is wrong.

Where possible the carcass of the animal should not be wasted.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Its worth pointing out that generally hunting will look to find ways to draw in ('bait') game or capitalise on areas they frequent or are made to frequent... There is a whole industry based purely on 'preparation' - game calls, scrapes, scents, camouflage, salt licks, feeders, beaters, dogs, drinking holes, fishing lures, fishing baits... all man made or planted strategically by man...
> 
> Ethically what is the difference? If I shoot a rabbit eating my carrots is it ethical because I can eat it - or is it unethical because I planted the carrots? Or would it be unethical if I feed it to the dog...
> 
> ...


Well at least 4 people understand. So true


----------

